# SBC Modem Siemens Speedstream 4100 and Actiontec Router GT704-WR and AOL 9.0 SE



## rocky1935 (Feb 5, 2006)

I have SBC DSL with a SBC Modem Siemens Speed Stream 4100. I am trying to connect an Actiontec Router GT704-WR and am not able to get them to run together. When I am just using the modem I have no problem connecting to the INTERNET. When I try to use the modem with the router I am not able to connect to the INTERNET. BOTH SBC and Actiontec were not able to help me. Also I have AOL 9.0 SE on the computer. Before I had DSL I was able to connect at 56,000. But since the DSL I am only able to connect at 28,000. My wife doe not have SBC on her computer and she is only able to connect to AOL 9.0 SE at 28,000 or less. Is the speed issue due to the fact that we have DSL on the line we are using for AOL?


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Your Speed Stream appears to be a pretty powerful box. But not knowing how it is currently configured can make set up a bit of a challenge.

If the Speed Stream has been configured for PPPoE (you do not require any SBC software on your computer to connect) then you can probably just hang your router off the back end of the DSL modem.

Here is what I would try.

Power your DSL modem off.
Connect your Router to the DSL modem, but do not use the WAN interface, connect to a LAN interface. 
Power up your DSL modem, then power up your router.
See if you get a connection. If so, you probably also need to turn your DCHP off on the router.

A few gotchas are what are the IP addresses of the Router and DSL modem. The DSL modem has a web interface and an IP address scheme. You probably need to change your router to an IP address outside the DHCP range of the DSL modem. If your DSL modem has an IP address of say 192.168.1.1 then the router should have an IP address for the web interface of something like 192.168.1.250.

Just note that every time you change the device connected to the DSL modem, you need to power it off for 30 seconds, then back on. 

You may even luck out and be able to connect the router WAN port directly to the DSL and get things working, but this may not be the best approach.

Ideal situation is to configure your DSL modem to bridge mode.
Connect your router WAN port to the DSL modem.
Configure the router for PPPoE with your DSL user name and password.
Keep DHCP enabled on the router.
Do all your network configuration with the router and leave in basic bridge mode.

JamesO


----------

